# Whats swimmimg around Port Momouth?



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Any Luck around this place?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plove53!

I happened to bump into a guy in Wal Mart who was buying an oversized cooler. I asked him if he was going out for blues, and he said no, tuna....

In the course of the 15 minute conversation that ensued, he mentioned that they had a big run of blues feeding on peanut bunker in Raritan Bay. He also mentioned that some stripers were caught in the 15-25 lb range.

You might get better information at T&A Bait & Tackle. I may drive up to northern NJ this weekend and do some scouting around (and maybe wet a line....) I need to update the NJ Hot Spots this winter, and we badly need some northern NJ locations.


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks... .

I may go down there this weekend.


----------

